# Spiele doppelt kaufen ? (z.B. GOG und Steam)



## raubu86 (29. August 2020)

Hi Community,

Erst vor kurzem bin ich wegen das Thema "DRM" schlauer geworden. Ich finde es ziemlich nice, dass bei GOG die Games DRM frei sind. Sprich wie früher mit "Setup.exe" Datei. Kann man hervorragend archivieren. Da kann man wirklich davon sprechen, dass die Games ein wirklich "für immer" gehören. Vorausgesetzt man verliert natürlich nicht seine Login Daten oder die archivierten GOG Games.

Jetzt denke ich darüber nach ob ich nicht, die Games bei GOG nochmal kaufen sollte die ich auch bei Steam besitze. Ist zwar nice viele Games bei Steam zu "besitzen". Nur der Gedanke stört mich irgendwie, dass die Games die man bei Steam und andere DRM Launcher kauft nicht einen ganz gehört. Oder wenn ich daran denke, wenn mal die Server von Steam & Co. weg sind, dann sind die gekauften Games bzw. Lizenzen ja auch weg. 

Gerne möchte ich die Games auch als "Setup.exe" haben um die zu Archivieren.

Mich interessiert ob jemand das hier macht? Zb. Game bei Steam und bei GOG im Sale kaufen.

Freue mich über eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## HisN (29. August 2020)

<--- Nope.
Ich "besitze" noch 1000 CDs aus DOS-Zeiten. Liegen in einer Kiste und ich bin zu faul sie zu verkaufen, zu verschenken oder sie wegzuschmeissen.
Was tatsächlich bringt Dir der "Besitz" wenn Du länger als nur 10 Jahre denkst?


----------



## Kelemvor (29. August 2020)

Hin und wieder gibts bei GoG die Möglichkeit einzelne Games aus der Steam Bibliothek zu übernehmen, schien mir letztens etwas eingeschlafen zu sein. 
Muss nochmal schauen...

wie gesagt scheinbar eingeschlafen bzw. für mich keine neuen Spiele Importierbar. Ich habe aber damals einige "rübergeholt"
GOG.com


----------



## RyzA (29. August 2020)

Ich habe ungefähr 100 Spiele (die ganz alten habe ich verkauft oder verschenkt). Die meisten Spiele habe ich bei Steam.
Als Retail nur noch wenige. Lohnt sich nicht mehr.
Wenn sie bei Steam mal weg sein sollten, habe ich Pech gehabt. Aber ich glaube so schnell wird das nicht passieren.


----------



## Quat (29. August 2020)

Kauf ab jetzt bei GOG. Für die, die du bei Steam gekauft hast und wirklich behalten willst, lädst du dir einfach eine NoSteamVersion.
Die kann man ausgezeichnet archivieren.


----------



## jostfun (30. August 2020)

1000 CD`s aus DOS-Zeiten... zu DOS-Zeiten waren 3,5 Zoll Disketten aktuell...


----------



## HisN (30. August 2020)

Echt? Ich kann mich noch an ganz viel DOS-Zeug erinnern das unter Win95 lief.


----------



## raubu86 (30. August 2020)

Ich danke euch an eure Rückmeldung. GOG Connect kenne ich schon. Schade, dass ich es nicht schon länger kenne. Das letzte Game war glaube ich im Mai und es war nur eins. Bin dafür bei Steam in einer Gruppe beigetreten. Hoffentlich kommen bald mehr Games die man rüberholen kann.

Denke ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich bleibe nur bei Steam. Es sei denn, wenn ein entsprechendes Game bei GOG extrem günstig ist, dann kann man es sich noch überlegen.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. August 2020)

Naja also die Publisher haben kein wirkliches Intresse Lizensen Plattformübergreifend zu Verfügung zu stellen. Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur bescheuert wiviele Clients es gibt... Man kann sich von seinen Steam Spielen Sicherheitskopien auf DvDs über den Client erstellen lassen. Wenn es Steam nicht mehr geben sollte bekommt man seine Spiele trotzdem, das wurde irgendwann mal versichert.


----------



## raubu86 (30. August 2020)

@Veriquitas:

Wie meinst du das Sicherheitskopien? Wie denn das? Nur auf DVD oder kann man es auf einer Externe Festplatte archivieren?


----------



## Veriquitas (31. August 2020)

Also du kannst Spiele archivieren in Bestimmten größen zb. DvD Größe oder auch eigenen Größen.Also ja man kann Spiele auch auf Festplatten archivieren.


----------



## MikolajPL (1. September 2020)

raubu86 schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ob jemand das hier macht? Zb. Game bei Steam und bei GOG im Sale kaufen.


Ja, ich kaufe Spiele doppelt und dreifach. Ich finde so einen Client zum Herunterladen und Updaten sehr gut. Oft genug erhalten die alten Spiele auch einen Patch, um unter der aktuellen Windows-Versionen lauffähig zu sein. Auch die Idee von GOG, Spiele ohne DRM-Zwang zu verkaufen, finde ich gut und will diese unterstützen.
Aus diesen Gründen hatte ich keine Probleme damit Spiele ein zweites Mal bei Steam (das Plus an Komfort gegenüber CD/DVD war es mir Wert) und ein drittes Mal bei GOG (DRM-frei) zu kaufen.




Quat schrieb:


> Kauf ab jetzt bei GOG.


Guter Vorschlag. So versuche ich es auch seit einiger Zeit zu machen.




Quat schrieb:


> Für die, die du bei Steam gekauft hast und wirklich behalten willst, lädst du dir einfach eine NoSteamVersion.


'NoSteamVersion' ist doch nur eine beschönigte Bezeichnung für eine illegale Kopie (wollte es erwähnen falls es jemandem nicht klar sein sollte).




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur bescheuert wiviele Clients es gibt...


Ja, leider. Jeder von uns hat da seine eigenen Wege damit klarzukommen. Sollten sich zukünftig monatliche Abos und/oder Streaming durchsetzen wird sich die Situation noch einmal verschärfen.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man kann sich von seinen Steam Spielen Sicherheitskopien auf DvDs über den Client erstellen lassen.


Diese sind aber leider nur dazu gedacht mit dem Steam-Client wieder eingelesen zu werden. Eine Installation ohne Steam ist überhaupt nicht möglich.




Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn es Steam nicht mehr geben sollte bekommt man seine Spiele trotzdem, das wurde irgendwann mal versichert.


Was diese Aussage Wert ist werden wir sehen, wenn Steam wirklich mal schließt. Mal davon abgesehen, ob die eigene Internetleitung schnell genug ist zum Download und die Server von Valve dem Ansturm standhalten.



Es ist übrigens seitens Valve nicht vorgeschrieben Steam als DRM zu nutzen; die meisten Publisher machen das wohl freiwillig.
Es gibt auch Spiele die ohne Steam funktionieren (Steam-Client dient dann quasi nur als Download-Plattform):
- List of DRM-free games
- The Big List of DRM-Free Games on Steam

Wie du siehst handelt es sich dabei aber größtenteils um Indie-Spiele oder ältere Titel.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. September 2020)

Servus,

manchen Leuten geht es echt zu gut wie ich finde..

Spiele doppelt kaufen.. 
Warum nicht gleich einen fixen Betrag der Gamingindustrie monatlich spenden!? 

Dann noch die Aufregung um die _vielen_ Launcher ..
Ja und - sind halt 5 Launcher installiert..
Wird ja sowieso nur gestartet wenn ich ein bestimmtes Game spielen möchte, danach beendet, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## tandel (1. September 2020)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Servus,
> Spiele doppelt kaufen..
> Warum nicht gleich einen fixen Betrag der Gamingindustrie monatlich spenden!?



Ich habe viele Spiele doppelt und dreifach, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Ein paar hab ich mir auf Steam&Co gekauft, weil ich kein Laufwerk mehr habe und die Spiele gerne in meiner Bib haben wollte. Bei Sales schlage ich auch gerne mal zu und verteile so meine Spiele auf viele Bibliotheken.
Ich gebe auch gerne mal was an Läden wie GoG, da ich ja ohnehin kaum noch Geld für Spiele zahlen muss. Bei Epic sind es mittlerweile >100 kostenlose Spiele, bei Humble Bundle hab ich in den letzten Jahren hunderte Spiele zusammengekauft mit einem Durchschnittspreis von vielleicht 50 Cent und dabei noch viel Geld jeweils gespendet.

Die Idee, sich seine Lieblingsspiele nach und nach bei GoG zusammenzukaufen und zu Hause zu sichern und ein paar Euro in den Markt zu pumpen finde ich nicht komplett abwegig.


----------



## Stormado (1. September 2020)

Also ich mache das definitiv nicht.

Grundsätzlich ist es ja schön, was GoG macht. Aber ich habe so viele Spiele auf Steam, da habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf einen anderen Launcher umzusteigen. Es nervt mich schon, dass ich für D3 (bzw. irgendwann D4), sowie ein paar Ubisoft-Spielen schon deren Launcher brauche.

Sollte Steam wirklich mal schließen, wat solls. In den nächsten Jahren passiert das sicherlich nicht. Und dann stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob ich persönlich dann noch wirklich großartig zocken bzw. die Zeit dafür haben werde.


----------



## Kelemvor (1. September 2020)

Dir ist aber klar das für Gog der Launcher optional ist?


----------



## Stormado (1. September 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar das für Gog der Launcher optional ist?



Ja und nun? Dennoch muss ich mich dann erst wieder dort registrieren etc. Das will ich nicht.

Wie gesagt, ich gehe das "Risiko" ein, dass Steam in ein paar Wochen/Monaten/Jahren tot ist und alle Spiele weg sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. September 2020)

MikolajPL schrieb:


> Diese sind aber leider nur dazu gedacht mit dem Steam-Client wieder eingelesen zu werden. Eine Installation ohne Steam ist überhaupt nicht möglich.



Ja, das versteht sich ja von selbst sonst wäre die Steam Anbindung unsinnig. Man kann sich zumindest den Download sparen.



MikolajPL schrieb:


> Was diese Aussage Wert ist werden wir sehen, wenn Steam wirklich mal schließt. Mal davon abgesehen, ob die eigene Internetleitung schnell genug ist zum Download und die Server von Valve dem Ansturm standhalten.



Ich geh mal davon aus, das die ne Regelung mit den Publishern getroffen haben und nicht alleine dafür aufkommen. Aber ich war nicht dabei deswegen keine Ahnung.


----------



## raubu86 (29. November 2020)

Hi Community,

sorry habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet und auch mit diesem Thema nicht mehr so richtig beschäftigt.

@tandel: Ich bin auch dafür die Spiele noch zusätzlich zu archivieren. Das im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass die DRM freie Spiele auch ich der Besitzer bin ist schon irgendwie beruhigender. 

In Moment gibt es ja ein Sale bei GOG. Evtl kann man da ja bei ein Paar Titel zuschlagen.

Ich möchte auch insgesamt so viele Spiele wie möglich nur bei Steam zu haben. Habe Origin, Steam, battle.net und uplay.Leider geht es ja nicht anders, weil einige Games bei Steam auch andere Launcher brauchen.

Humble Bundle ist nicht schlecht gewesen. War ca. 1 Jahr Abonnent. Waren einige gute Titel dabei. War auch nicht so teuer. Habs aber wieder gekündigt, weil es dann teurer wurde und keine interessanten Titel mehr gab.


​


----------

